# Hello from SW Ontario



## hotspur2008 (Jun 4, 2008)

A new member just saying hi.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk hotspur2008:darkbeer:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* hotspur2008. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!* :wink:


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT! :darkbeer:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the forum :darkbeer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to AT! :welcomesign:


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------

